
Ask HN: Why does HN request access to my location? - hughes
Just visited on mobile and had to deny a request to my location. I&#x27;m on chrome Android. Why would be HN ever need this?
======
Nextgrid
It doesn't for me, so I assume it must be on your side - have you got any add-
ons installed by any chance?

